# Snack Sticks From Ground Beef



## reinhard (Nov 5, 2014)

We had a ground beef sale here and I took advantage of it.  85% lean it was and that's what I used.  I like having it around when I'm short on meat with other sausage batches to compliment any pork I use or with venison.  I've been making sticks generally without casings since sheep casings for me have become a pain to use.  So I went with 21mm collagen casings.  I went with Curley's snack stick seasoning called Cody's snack sticks.  First time using it and I liked it.  It has a little heat to it which I found to be just right.  Here is what I used---Reinhard

1 pack of Cody's snack stick recipe  [Enough for a 10 pound batch]

2 cups of cold water

2 cups of dry powdered milk

2 big spoons of diced garlic [stuff in jars] [I use spoons you eat soup with]

2 tsp cure#1 [comes with seasoning pack]

1 pack of "flavor enhancer" [comes with seasoning pack]  I believe it's MSG

10 pounds of 85% ground beef













IMG_1261.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






Spread that ground beef out some.













IMG_1263.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






Put the dry powdered milk on the ground beef.













IMG_1262.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






Mixed the garlic, enhancer,cure, and seasoning in the water.













IMG_1264.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






In goes the rest of the ingredients.













IMG_1265.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






Everything is all nice and mixed up. In the fridge it goes for an overnight meld of flavors and cure.













IMG_1269.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






I slipped on as much of the collagen casings as I could.  Left over an inch or so empty for tie downs and cut off the rest.  Only had one blowout which was my fault.  Had my eye's on my beer glass instead of the casing.













IMG_1270.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






Made the sticks about as long as my smoker grate













IMG_1271.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






As usual, I had to have a taste patty.













IMG_1272.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






Tied down each end with my butcher knot method which is all by one string.













IMG_1273.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






In the smoker they went.  I set the smoker to 140 for a couple of hours.  The second hour I started the smoke.  I have a lot of oak mixed with maple a buddy gave me.  So that's what I used.  Think I'll have enough for the whole year.  After the two hours at 140 I jacked the temp up to 160 with smoke as well.  Probably another 2 hours. After that I had the color I wanted and set the temp to 180 until I hit the internal of 155.













IMG_1280.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






The color was great!!













IMG_1281.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014






I hit my internal of 155 and pulled the sticks for a nice cold water bath.  I'm happy with the flavor and the texture of the sticks and these will head up north this weekend for our deer camp along with my polish.













IMG_1220.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Nov 5, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2014)

Great looking sticks Reinhard...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 5, 2014)

WOW, they look great.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice sticks Reinhard, outstanding post. Good luck and deer camp 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## lips (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks great.  I hate how you guys make it look so easy.  Guess I just need to keep trying and probably invest in an electric smoker to make it easier.


----------



## reinhard (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!!  Lips,  I"m still learning.  I've said many times that I'm more of a sausagehead than a smokehead.  I have learned to take more time with this [smoking].  I have been frustrated  many times.  Lot's of times folks will see things on this forum and compliment the poster and probably say to themselves, "Why cant I get results like that".  That is why it's important to ask questions and  try the methods described here.  You will probably change a few things [everybody does to their preference] but you will get started and in no time you will be giving some of your ideas as well here on these forums.  A electric smoker is a good idea to start with.  I've been stubborn at times and stuck with things only to find out here that there are better ways to smoke different items [like beef sticks].  The most important thing I can say about smoking is the old saying "low and slow".  Low temps and longer times, especially when it comes to smoked sausage. Be your own best critic as well.  Heck I'm still looking for the perfect Swedish sausage recipe.  Something is missing.  I want it like we used to make it years ago at a meat market I worked at.  Still learning, still asking questions, and most of all, being on this site with the best people I have found with vast knowledge of the art of smoking and more.  Reinhard


----------



## twisted minds (Nov 5, 2014)

You could save yourself some time and hassle by eliminating the tying, once stuffed and rested, the meat will hold shape without the tie especially if you lay the sticks on racks to smoke.  I hang my snack stick sausages from rods and don't bother tying as the meat will not "fall out" the open ends.  Only need to tie larger sausages that will be hung from the strings like summer sausages or ring bologna.  This also frees you up to have more time to concentrate on that beer glass!


----------



## old bones (Nov 6, 2014)

Someone in your deer camp is going to have some great looking treats..   Good Job on the Sticks..


----------



## reinhard (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks TwistedMinds,  I will give that a shot next time.  Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2014)

Great looking sticks! Hope you are successful with your hunt, we want to see venison sticks!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice looking sticks. I bet they are tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Nov 6, 2014)

Look real good there, Reinhard. As you probably remember I used some GB in a sausage recently with less than stellar results (being my own worst critic) but used the last of it mixed with some ground pork loin for a Kielbasa knockoff. It worked well enough and I didn't have to toss any meat. Regardless, I've got my eye on some 80/20 ground chuck to use when I get my new SS stuffer tubes from Lem, due any day. I'm hoping to be able to slide more collagen casing length on them as opposed to the plastic ones provided. I'm also going to order some 21MM casings as I only have 19MM now & they seem a tad to small for my mouth <grin> and the tube. I'm thinking of ordering some pre-mixed stick seasoning when I order the casings just for grins as I've never used a commercially prepared product like that. Good luck at camp....Willie


----------



## bad santa (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes sir, nice looking sticks, can imagine that they taste as good as they look from the way you described them, also, good luck with your hunt! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice looking sticks Rein.........


----------



## reinhard (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks again everyone.  I'm off to the wilderness.  Be back next Tuesday.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2014)

Great Looking Sticks there, Reinhard!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck on the hunt !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2014)

Again great sticks and good luck!!

DS


----------



## tonka16827 (Oct 21, 2015)

Those look great - I tried a small batch (1lb) of ground beef last night for sticks.  The beef was a bit lean, it was from my brother-in-law who raises cattle and farms and does NOT put his steers on corn before butchering as he wants very lean. I was raised on corn fed beef so that is very different to me.  That being said, I can buy 85/15 at my local grocery store so I'll try that.  My question is - why the dry milk?  What does that do? Is it a binder?  Also, I had good flavor (I used a commercial mix and smoked with hickory and apple) but probably started my smoker too high so I need to slow it down a bit as I got to my IT of 155 in about 3.5 hours.  Lastly, the sticks didn't have that "snap" that commercial sticks have.  How do I get that?  Thanks - Plan to do another back this week.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2015)

Tonka16827 said:


> Those look great - I tried a small batch (1lb) of ground beef last night for sticks.  The beef was a bit lean, it was from my brother-in-law who raises cattle and farms and does NOT put his steers on corn before butchering as he wants very lean. I was raised on corn fed beef so that is very different to me.  That being said, I can buy 85/15 at my local grocery store so I'll try that.  My question is - why the dry milk?  What does that do? Is it a binder?  Also, I had good flavor (I used a commercial mix and smoked with hickory and apple) but probably started my smoker too high so I need to slow it down a bit as I got to my IT of 155 in about 3.5 hours.  Lastly, the sticks didn't have that "snap" that commercial sticks have.  How do I get that?  Thanks - Plan to do another back this week.




...click on this link....
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/additives


I use Amesphos and Soy Protein concentrate, or Dried Buttermilk powder but any moisture grabber will do.....    What ever you have on hand or prefer...


----------



## tonka16827 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you Dave - GREAT info in that link. I will add the dried buttermilk powder as I know we have it in the pantry.


----------



## johnnyb54 (Oct 22, 2015)

Very nice looking sticks you got there. One question why do you add powered milk?


----------



## driedstick (Oct 22, 2015)

johnnyb54 said:


> Very nice looking sticks you got there. One question why do you add powered milk?


This helps retain moisture I use 1 cup per 5lbs of meat. in my Summer sausages and Snack sticks. 

Hope this helps 

*Non fat dry milk*  powder can bind water and is often used in making sausages, including fermented types. Dry milk powder contains 50% lactose (sugar) and is used in fermented sausages as a source of food for lactic acid producing bacteria. It also contains around 35% of protein, about 0.6 - 1% fat and may be considered a healthy high energy product. Dry milk powder greatly improves the taste of low fat sausages. Non fat dry milk powder is a good natural product and it does not affect the flavor of the product. It is added at about 3% and effectively binds water and emulsifies fats. Its action is very similar to that of soy protein concentrate.

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## prestonk08 (Oct 22, 2015)

If a Wolf corners you at camp throw him a stick and turn him into a Lab.  That's what happens in the U.P.  at least.  Those look great!!!


----------



## johnnyb54 (Oct 22, 2015)

driedstick said:


> This helps retain moisture I use 1 cup per 5lbs of meat. in my Summer sausages and Snack sticks.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> *Non fat dry milk* powder can bind water and is often used in making sausages, including fermented types. Dry milk powder contains 50% lactose (sugar) and is used in fermented sausages as a source of food for lactic acid producing bacteria. It also contains around 35% of protein, about 0.6 - 1% fat and may be considered a healthy high energy product. Dry milk powder greatly improves the taste of low fat sausages. Non fat dry milk powder is a good natural product and it does not affect the flavor of the product. It is added at about 3% and effectively binds water and emulsifies fats. Its action is very similar to that of soy protein concentrate.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 24, 2015)

Twisted Minds said:


> You could save yourself some time and hassle by eliminating the tying, once stuffed and rested, the meat will hold shape without the tie especially if you lay the sticks on racks to smoke. I hang my snack stick sausages from rods and don't bother tying as the meat will not "fall out" the open ends. Only need to tie larger sausages that will be hung from the strings like summer sausages or ring bologna. This also frees you up to have more time to concentrate on that beer glass!


I'll try that method,  not tying.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2015)

Itried it this past weekend and it worked fine. Thanks for the heads up on it !


----------



## jake 1978 (Jan 20, 2017)

What do u mean by cold water bath after u take beef sticks out of smoker.  An I have a treager smoker. How long should I smoke them. I can't turn off smoke.  How many hours for 5 or 10 lbs of beef sticks. Your recipies looks good going to try this weekend. Thank you  Steve


----------



## Doug b (May 14, 2018)

looks good think Ill save this for later


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 14, 2018)

jake 1978 said:


> What do u mean by cold water bath after u take beef sticks out of smoker.  An I have a treager smoker. How long should I smoke them. I can't turn off smoke.  How many hours for 5 or 10 lbs of beef sticks. Your recipies looks good going to try this weekend. Thank you  Steve



you may end up a little over smokey,  but give it a whirl,  I am sure that others with pellet grills will chime in on the cooker aspect.

as far as how long... doneness is determined by product temp.  now product temp is a matter of #1 and most important is food saftey and killing bugs (lower temps for longer periods of time,  vs higher temps for shorter periods of time) but #2 is texture preference,  some want a moister product,  some want a drier product.  A rule of thumb for finished sausage is 152 to 165 for most folks.  The other thing to consider is smoker temps,  you dont want to try and smoke sausage at over 175 to 180 or your fat will liquefy and pool/run out.  your best bet before you start is to get a good instant thermometer, as well as a good remote thermometer to monitor your cooker temps.  start lower like 130-140 with room temp sauasage,  and bring the temps up about 10 degrees per hour until you hit that 152 to 165.  The ice bath is to stop the cooking process,  but it also seems to help the casings as well.   good luck.


----------

